# Blood blister



## tay312lor (Apr 25, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding a diagnosis code for blook blister. It is located in the mouth. HELP!


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 25, 2011)

tay312lor said:


> I am having a hard time finding a diagnosis code for blook blister. It is located in the mouth. HELP!



That's a tough one - I'd guess either 528.79 or 528.9, but I'm really not sure. Those seem to be the closest. I'd like to find out the answer, though , if anyone knows what it is...


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Well, Google says I'm WAY off...*

According to my trusty search-engine, the correct answer is 910.2. Any feedback?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, Brandi.  A blister is a superficial injury..and ICD-9 refers you to the injury codes.  There's no mention of infection, and no specific code for "blood" blister, so 910.2 is correct, since it also includes tongue and gums!  I probably would not use codes from the 528 series for this one, unless there was a specific disease or condition mentioned that caused the blister, or unless the documentation stated that the cause was cheek biting.


----------

